# Pictures from Diesel's BH



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

Here are a couple pictures that were sent to me from a club member. Diesel is 15 months old in these pictures earning his BH in Schutzhund.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Congratz again! Ya'll look great!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Beautiful!!! Big congratulations! What a great job you did with Diesel, he looks amazing!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations! You guys looked awesome! Nice focus.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations, you look great together!!


----------



## Meka09 (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulation! Love how Diesel keeps his eyes on you.....


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Very cool pics! Love the nice focus Diesel has on you.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Congratz again! Ya'll look great!


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

That's a **** of a trophy for a BH not minimising your accomplishment just saying that's a big trophy for a BH.
You and your dog look great prolly explains the big trophy congrats!!!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

What a handsome boy! Great focus. Congrats.


----------

